# Interested in Contract Work?



## VSC (Sep 18, 2012)

Vendor Surveillance Corporation is a global quality assurance company that partners with major aerospace and defense industry leaders to provide support in supplier quality, supply chain management and world-wide technical support. We assist these companies in ensuring and improving the performance of their supply chain. Our contractors work on a 1099 tax status.

VSC Project Specialists are experienced quality assurance professionals who are entrusted to perform supplier quality, supply chain management and technical support services.

Contract opportunities commonly fall within one of the following service categories:

Product Verification
Audits & Surveys
Supplier Development
Supply Chain Management
Technical Support Services

For more information or to speak to someone on the VSC team:

Call (800) 854-7431 or (949) 833-2111
Email us at [email protected](dot)com


----------

